# Earn by time? Earn by order?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Curious which one to choose from now?

More confusion than $1+ per mile.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds like a bad deal.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Just. Say. No.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Want to be forced to take those really long low paying / low tip trips that no one wants? You will definitely be force fed those trips…


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Having your dash ended for declining 2 pings is a deal breaker........unless you are in a market and situation where you can just start a new dash after having yours ended.

Aside from that, it could be worthwhile if you are driving without peak pay. With peak pay, any benefit to the hourly rate goes away real quick.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Having your dash ended for declining 2 pings is a deal breaker


That's not just a deal-breaker, it's an outrage.

It's one thing for DD to say the hourly pay clock stops after the second declined order but there's no legitimate reason for to take someone's Dash away. That's pure vindictiveness.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> That's not just a deal-breaker, it's an outrage.
> 
> It's one thing for DD to say the hourly pay clock stops after the second declined order but there's no legitimate reason for to take someone's Dash away. That's pure vindictiveness.


So don't choose that option. It's as simple as that. It's not like they took away the normal option and this is being forced upon you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> So don't choose that option. It's as simple as that. It's not like they took away the normal option and this is being forced upon you.


Give it time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh yes!!! Terd burgers with extra cheese, please!


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Having your dash ended for declining 2 pings is a deal breaker........unless you are in a market and situation where you can just start a new dash after having yours ended.


The one time I tried this new-ish DoorDash scam, I worked for 2 hours straight and they kicked me out near the very end of the second hour the second I rejected ONE offer.

From memory, my stats were as follows compared to my usual per order work:
Income: same
Jobs with ZERO tip: 50% (4 out of 8) versus 0%. I never, ever accept lowball offers... No tip = No food (at least from me)
Mileage: +40%


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Curious which one to choose from now?
> 
> More confusion than $1+ per mile.
> View attachment 687925


Are they offering you that hourly option of their own volition or is there some new regulation in your city/state that requires them to?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Sounds like a bad deal.


Firmly agree with you there.



Ed Elivery said:


> From memory, my stats were as follows compared to my usual per order work:
> Income: same
> Jobs with ZERO tip: 50% (4 out of 8) versus 0%. I never, ever accept lowball offers... No tip = No food (at least from me)
> Mileage: +40%


I am very lucky that my core delivery areas do not have these no tip trash orders, to a point. In my area you got UE, GH, and DD. For some reason (or maybe not), in my area, DD is the only app that bring out the trash customers and trash orders. UE and GH it is not so bad. You will get your low ball offers but I honestly can't remember the last time I got a zero tip order. Am I signed up for DD? Yes. Do I deliver them. BIG NO. I reinstall and do one per month to keep it active. Other than that, I stay away from DD. In my area, as soon as you sign in to DD, the $2.50 orders with no tip going from Pleasantville to New Jack City is ridiculous. On UE and GH, I thankfully avoid all those BS orders because they are not offered. FYI incase anyone was wondering, most of those trash orders in my area on DD are Chipotle or Wawa.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> The one time I tried this new-ish DoorDash scam, I worked for 2 hours straight and they kicked me out near the very end of the second hour the second I rejected ONE offer.
> 
> From memory, my stats were as follows compared to my usual per order work:
> Income: same
> ...


This is exactly why having your dash ended for declining 2 pings is a deal breaker. The hourly rate is too low to allow you to accept every garbage ping that they throw at you. In order for it to be worthwhile, you need to still be able to screen pings like you normally would........and even if you can screen pings, the benefit of the hourly rate evaporates almost immediately if there is peak pay.

The only way this would be beneficial is if (1) you are driving without peak pay AND (2) you are in a market and situation where you can just start a new dash if your dash is ended. Even under those perfect circumstances, you won't get any benefit from the hourly rate unless you mostly do deliveries that take 15 minutes or more from ping acceptance to delivery completion.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a feeling all of the orders would be for non tipping customers and long trips. 
so I would work for 3 hours, drive a bunch of miles to make $30


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lets look at it a touch differently. If we have a bunch of drivers who are bad at math and buy into the hourly rates, they’ll be picking up all the crappy pings. Fewer for us to sort through.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> but there's no legitimate reason for to take someone's Dash away.


What does that mean, to take a dash away?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> What does that mean, to take a dash away?


It means Doordash has ended a driver's Dash (scheduled work shift) before its scheduled end time. It's almost always done as "punishment".

Unlike Uber, Doordash drivers are required to schedule their Dashes in advance. All Dashes have starting times and end times.

When a driver loses his Dash there's no guarantee the driver will be allowed to back online right away. He may have to wait for an "opening" before he can get back online. If it's not that busy he may have to wait for hours before he can go online again. Also, he may discover that the 11pm end-time for his previous Dash is no longer available and he may be offered a 9pm end time instead.

So as you can see, having Dashes taken away can cost drivers some serious money.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> It means Doordash has ended a driver's Dash (scheduled work shift) before its scheduled end time. It's almost always done as "punishment".
> 
> Unlike Uber, Doordash drivers are required to schedule their Dashes in advance. All Dashes have starting times and end times.


Sorry but this is a grossly incorrect statement.
In 3+ years and now well over 4K deliveries, I have NEVER "scheduled" on DoorDash. Same for GH and UE.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Sorry but this is a grossly incorrect statement.
> In 3+ years and now well over 4K deliveries, I have NEVER "scheduled" on DoorDash. Same for GH and UE.


Your rebuttal is grossly incorrect, sir.

Are you claiming that DD has never asked you to select an end time for your Dashes? You simply log on and work for as many hours as you want with no set end times the way Eats drivers do?

The fact you've never had to schedule a Dash in no way shape or form means that's the case for other markets.

I've been Dashing for 5 years and I've had to select an end time for EVERY Dash I've worked, period. DD decides how late the latest end time can be. It's not unusual for DD to offer only an hour as an an end time. 

When I've Dashed in smaller towns I haven't always been allowed to start right away. Sometimes I've had schedule a Dash one or more hours in advance.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Your rebuttal is grossly incorrect, sir.
> 
> Are you claiming that DD has never asked you to select an end time for your Dashes? You simply log on and work for as many hours as you want with no set end times the way Eats drivers do?
> 
> ...


Nats, if you truly have been working DD for 5 years, then you know that you are just playing with semantics here, but I do apologize if the term "grossly" offended you, as it seems to have.

DD has ALWAYS tried to push me to SCHEDULE what I call "runs" or blocks of time if you prefer (again, I do not call them "dashes" since I am no more a "dasher" than I am a prancer or a flasher... LOL) with the only exception being when I was a "top dasher" but that was short-lived since I quickly discovered what a predatory scam that is. 

Yes, OF COURSE, unlike GH and UE they force us to enter an end time, but we all know that's just (yet another) sleazy pressure tactic... So what?! Once you've figured out that within a few minutes, sometimes a few seconds after you're done, your screen flashes "DASH NOW, It's busy... etc." you just keep on keepin' on, if of course you so desire. This happens to me every single day I work!

And FWIW, I have experienced the exact same thing in other markets. It looks like yours is different, which is entirely possible given that DoorDash has been operated by Execs who still don't understand Logistics 101 after 10 years of operations, and yet constantly "experiment" with new ideas (most of them attempting to emulate the worst features of the competition)

Peace brotherman, we're all in this together. Again, no offense was meant.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Sorry but this is a grossly incorrect statement.
> In 3+ years and now well over 4K deliveries, I have NEVER "scheduled" on DoorDash. Same for GH and UE.


What he said is not grossly incorrect, but it is also not entirely accurate. While it is technically not a de jure requirement to schedule in order to work, depending on your market, it may be a de facto requirement.

I work two very different markets regularly, depending on where I am at any given time. In one of those markets, there is usually an immediate opening and if there isn't, one will usually open up within 15 minutes. In this market, it is easy to extend the end time of my dash and DoorDash will often extend it automatically without me doing anything. I have never scheduled a dash in this market.

In the market where I am working right now, if you don't schedule, you don't work. Every now and then, you might catch the map red, but you only get to go online for a half hour and you usually only get one ping when that happens. The only available schedule opening for the next week right now is between 5:30 p.m. and 6:30 p.m. on 12/13. I could be working right now, but I wasn't sure if I would be available today so I didn't schedule for today. Turns out I am available, but no spots have opened up since I got up this morning so I am doing stuff around the house today instead.

Two very different markets that function in very different ways.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

In the areas I drive, you can typically "dash now" at busy times. At less busy times, you can usually get online if you keep refreshing for 5-10 minutes till "dash now" appears.

Those are mostly rural or suburban areas though. I'm sure other areas are different. Add I've heard drivers here say their areas don't have a "dash now" option at all.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

reg barclay said:


> In the areas I drive, you can typically "dash now" at busy times. At less busy times, you can usually get online if you keep refreshing for 5-10 minutes till "dash now" appears.
> 
> Those are mostly rural or suburban areas though. I'm sure other areas are different. Add I've heard drivers here say their areas don't have a "dash now" option at all.


Same here but never heard of that crazy non-option, even from a relative who multi-apps in a high-density urban area. Knowing him, I'm pretty sure he would never even open the app if that were the case in his region.

There are lost of other variations such as DD's absurd, belittling and counter-productive "AR" screen nags. Last night a heavy fog came down and as usual most drivers went home (I don't blame them, conditions were actually quite dangerous.) It was very amusing to see my AR go significantly UP as I was rejecting more and more Manure offers! Tons of $4 doubles with distance as high as 7 miles from idiots who almost certainly never got their food.

I eventually got a decent one even though the drive was tough, with visibility down to practically nothing north county, and speed down to 20mph in places. A stupid deer came out of nowhere and luckly ran alongside my fender instead of straight into it... The nice customer over-tipped me, as did the ones on my UE orders. The one I did for GH did not but at roughly $10 pay +$10 tip I thought it was quite fair, especially given that it took me towards my home.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

My first Earn by Time experience.

Wow! It was better than Earn by Order.(In theory, Could earn $12/hr. prorated for by Time.)

Got paid $6.00 for 30 minutes, 5.8Miles trip vs. Earn by Order $10.25 for 56 minutes delivery trip.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> My first Earn by Time experience.
> 
> Wow! It was better than Earn by Order.(In theory, Could earn $12/hr. prorated for by Time.)
> 
> Got paid $6.00 for 30 minutes, 5.8Miles trip vs. Earn by Order $10.25 for 56 minutes delivery trip.


Is this sarcasm? There is so much wrong with what you said, but I don't want to go into it if you are just joking around.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

What wrong do you mean?
The dasher was not sure how this paid-by-time works, so tried it first, took a screenshot.
Needlessly to say disappointed of the test result and swithed to pay-by-order.


----------

